

‘Matter waves’ move through one another but never share space - ChuckMcM
http://scienceblog.com/75116/matter-waves-move-one-another-never-share-space/#MwuO7PJjxwgxItFA.97

======
ganzuul
'However, they found that in certain collisions, the solitons approached one
another, maintained a minimum gap between themselves, and then appeared to
bounce away from the collision.'

'The team found a way to “tag” one soliton by making it larger than the
other.'

“In the out-of-phase case, the one with the gap, where it appeared that they
had been bouncing off of each other, we still saw the gap but we also saw the
larger soliton emerge unfazed on the other side of the gap. In other words, it
jumped through the gap!”

Had the strangest feeling that they might have broken something...

